# 90772 "need help stat"



## MsMaddy

Does anyone know if cpt code 90772 therapeutic inj has changed to a new cpt code?  We are having problem, the insurance is rejecting this code saying "this is not valid".


Thanks in advance

MsMaddy


----------



## ssylvester

*Cpt code 90772*

Hello Ms. Maddy

The code 90772 has been deleted in 2009 cpt code book and replace with cpt code 96372. I hope this helps you.


----------



## biller007

yes, the new cpt code is 96372, effective, 010109


----------



## CAROLINESMMNS

yes, the 907XX has changed to 963XX effective 01-01-09


----------



## TGIMPEL

*Theresa Gimpel, Cpc, Cgsc*

Yes, 90772 Has Changed To 96372, Effective 1/1/09


----------



## SScoder

According to description of 963xx code.. does it replace 90772 or has 90772 simply been deleted without a valid code to replace it?? Can we only bill 99211 with the J code?  This is my interpretation.. please advise if I am wrong?  Thank you!!


----------



## Herbie Lorona

96372 has replaced 90772


----------



## debi7478

Old Code
 New Code 

90760
 96360

90761
 96361

90765
 96365

90766
 96366

90767
 96367

90768
 96368

90769
 96369

90770
 96370

90771
 96371

90772
 96372

90773
 96373

90774
 96374

90775
 96375

90776
 96376

Hope this helps!!


----------



## csruiz

I am using the new code and have had letters sent back to me stating that they need the "time in minutes, any modifiers etc.  United Healthcare has sent me 4 letters. I don't know if they are set up for this code??? cr


----------



## pamtienter

What kind of provider are you billing for? It sounds like they think it's an anesthesia provider.


----------



## csruiz

We are Family Practice, and it does mention need valid code for anesthesia. It's strange.


----------



## joseygirl

*96372*

I had an insurance to deny this code also so I copied the page from the CPT book and sent it attached to the hcfa form and they then paid it.


----------



## Anna Weaver

*90772*

We've had a lot of problems with this new code 96372 also. Insurance programs evidently haven't updated for the new CPT's, or something. I also had a copy of the CPT sent with a claim. I still have billers ask me about the new codes for 2009 because insurances are rejecting saying the codes are invalid. Scary isn't it.


----------



## Alberto R Arriola

*96372*

I used the 96372 for B12 Administration instead of the 90772. Medicare paid it but it would not pay the visit which is unrelated to the b12 injection. What should I do?


----------



## mitchellde

Did U use the 25 modifier on the office visit?  Did you link only the dx for the B12 to the injection and only the dx for the OV to the OV?


----------

